# Whole Chicken Parts



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I have a whole chicken for split roasting and will give Lola the back and neck raw for two meals. Any direction on what I should do with the organs? Are they too rich for her? Is it worth chopping them and adding into her NV medallion meals? How much? And do I use all the organs?


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Chicken hear and liver are ok. Just chop up and maybe mix with thier food.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Are you feeding the organs raw? 

Raw or cooked, Lola will probably do much better as Daniel suggested - cut up and add to her food. They can be very chewy and I've noticed that some dogs try to swallow them whole when they get too eager.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> I've noticed that some dogs try to swallow them whole when they get too eager.


Ha! Kathy, Lola would swallow the chicken neck whole if I didn't hold it and force her to chew it. She does better with the larger things like turkey necks and chicken backs. She will eat absolutely anything, anytime, anywhere, and in record time. Which helps when she needs a little fiber - "pumpkin? cottage cheese? Yummy!" or meds. I am always so puzzled when I hear of finicky eaters. Lola's only criteria is that the item is or was food. uke:

Fortunately she doesn't chew on non-food items.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I gave a raw chicken heart to Lincoln when he was a puppy and he carried it lovingly around the whole house, depositing it on the rug, carrying it again, depositing it, etc. It kind of grossed me out. No more.


----------

